# Post your 2005's Flashlights pictures ;)



## Frenchyled (Jun 12, 2005)

*Post your 2005\'s Flashlights pictures *

2005 is a great year for Flashlights Collector like me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I post two pictures here on my recent acquired flashligths, but not all that I acquired in 2005, because I can't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif







Thank to all makers of these flashlights 

1- Gladius
2- McLux IIIPD
3- EDC Ultimate
4- Brass LC
5- Brass NEOCA BL
6- Ichishiki LE
7- Jil CR2 DD
8- Orb Raw
9- Osram Camping Lantern
10-Eternalight classic Model 2


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Post your 2005\'s Flashlights pictures *

Hey Pascal ... rubbing it in, hm? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## Gander_Man (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Post your 2005\'s Flashlights pictures *

Frenchyled,
You are in the top stratosphere of Collectors here and you have impeccable taste in lights *S* I wish you lived in the States so we could exchange info.
Keissling - YOU ain't too shabby either Sir *L*!!!
*S*,
Russ
P.s. - If you ever reach a point where you're looking to sell you KI, please PM me *S*


----------



## jtice (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Post your 2005\'s Flashlights pictures *

Hmmm, I actually didnt buy a LOT of lights this year.
Did buy a good bit of parts for mods here and there though.

Here are the lights I bought in 2005 (probably forget one or two. :green:
Click Images for Full Gallery.



 



 



 



 



 



 

~John


----------



## nemul (Sep 22, 2005)

nice lights frenchy and jtice


----------



## Zelandeth (Sep 23, 2005)

Haven't added a huge number of lights to the collection this year - finances and life in general haven't really permitted too much. Main additions to the collection this year have been:

Heliotek HTE-1 Revision 2 (And PocketPod)





LumaRay FL6/12. FL12 by the way seems to be the first light I grab for just about any purpose at the moment...





And the Orb RAW...because I just couldn't resist the allure of something so powerful in such a small package...





Have added a lot of lamps to my collection though - as the relevant page on my site shows - quite a lot of updates going on there just now.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 23, 2005)

2005 acquisitions: 






_Orb Raw U-bin and T-bin._ 






_L - r: HDS Basic 60, M6 LED HA-III, Gladius, Inova T4, and Streamlight Propolymer LUX._ 






_Various mag mods running WA superbulbs._ 






_Everyone needs a spare Q-III._ 






_Elecktrolumens Tesla-6 3D mag mod._ 






_Camo and natural Arc AAA v4._ 






_Thor Cyclops 15M CP._ 


Its good to be Powernoodle. :twothumbs


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice flashlights, Guys....But I want more picture, I am sure more people bought more flashlights in 2005, where are you, where are they ? I will update soon with some other nice flashlights I have had during this summer... But I need to see some nice flashlights I haven't


----------



## Cornkid (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought an L2, a Kl1 head, and a Kl3 head..

-tom


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't have my camera at the moment, might try to post pics later though. I've bought an A2 HA WH this year, a C3 HA, Black KL1 4th Gen, KL3 HA, SRTH, traded for a C3 BK, an E2o, Streamlight Twintask 3C, PT EOS and Surge, and the week before last since they were on clearance I bought a 4D and a 6D mag for the major amount of $16. There are others, but I can't remember at the moment exactly which ones.


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, as promise, a small update of my 2005's Flashlights 
I am sure I can't afford more for this year, I am waiting for the Fenix L1P v2.5 and a trade for a nice Pablo Neoca wood 
The gatLight and spy005 make me envie, but will see if i find a job 

11 - Bead blasted Aleph 3 with 2xCR2 body (Endeavour)
12 - Bead blasted Aleph 2 with 1x123A body (Endeavour)
13 - Gold plated Mclux III PD (still Endeavour  )
14 - Lion Cub Bare al (known as ST)
15 - Modded Peak Led by Shiftd (Thanks !! )
16 - KI-T Clear
17 - KI-T Black
18 - Fire Fli ( JonSydneyB


----------



## Matsan (Sep 25, 2005)

I did not get so much in 2005.And most of them are not rare  

Sorry for not-clear photos.

2D and 4D mag modded by myself





Alephs with VG bodies.Aleph heads were assembled by myself.






1 cell lights.Cheap Helo Kitty :naughty: ,KI LE,Arc AAA camo,Arc AAA premium






KI LE is not what I bought but prize of raffle from nekomane.(Thanks nekomane :wave: ).Now I am plannning to mod Hello Kitty to LED light  

Thanks for people who develop and supply great mod parts.
I could not build these light without you :thanks:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 25, 2005)

McLuxIII-PD Chrome






MicroFire Warrior HID






Aleph19 UV






PK Special on Aleph Marble Body






Jasper Always 5mW Green Laser






bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmmm Bernie, this chrome McLux III PD is particularly beautiful :wow: 
Did you get it for your 70 years old :laughing: 

And I like your Jasper greenie too 

MAtsan, this cheap "hello kitty" is cute


----------



## Gander_Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Frenchy,
Your #12 is actually an Aleph 2, not 1 [as I know you know *S*]. Either way you and Keissling have the best Collections on CPF!!

Matsan,
The fact that you have a Hello Kity light sitting next to a K.I. in your collection is GREAT !!! *L*

- Russ


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 26, 2005)

Gander_Man said:


> Frenchy,
> Your #12 is actually an Aleph 2, not 1 [as I know you know *S*]. Either way you and Keissling have the best Collections on CPF!!
> 
> Matsan,
> ...



No way Russ :nana:
Just show off what you have to quiet us little boys here and let us all stand shocked in awe ... 
You'd be surprised how little lights I actually own ... as I have to cycle them to fund the new ones ...  :green:

bernie


----------



## Changchung (Oct 2, 2005)

*How to do your costco flashlight shines much 
of which it is and plus that gives the best one takes 
hold, just with a 15 o rings to size.

Also I leave photos them of my small collection, 
I am to the delay of one of 3 watts bought in ebay 
of one cr123 also a game of reloadable 3v cr123 for the Inova








































































Enyoy... I just started a couples months ago, i am waiting for a couples more...
*


----------



## nemul (Oct 3, 2005)

Changchung.. thanks for the great pics, but u might want to size them down some...


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2005)

Yepp!
Please downsize your pics to 640pixels max width!

And welcome to CPF!  

bernhard


----------



## Changchung (Oct 3, 2005)

Thankz... But, how can i do that??? i have this pics allready post in my lycos space...





nemul said:


> Changchung.. thanks for the great pics, but u might want to size them down some...


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2005)

Change them on your own computer and upload them again or under a different name and edit your post above accordingly.
Please do it soon because this causes bad horizontal scrolling for almost all members ... :green:
bernie

P.S.: as an alternative you can post links to the pictures instead of the pics in the thread by editing your post. If you are stuck and cannot do it PM a moderator to help you out ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, let's see...I got a lot of flashlights in 2005...let me just go snag the photographs off my website...






LumaRay FL6 and FL12





Lite-Pro Tri-Star Blazer





Lite-Pro Tri-Star Phazer





0.5 watt keychain LED flashlight





0.5 watt 3xAAA flashlight





4xLED 3xAA flashlight (Ebay find)





Arc-AAA Premium (new style)





Aurora 1.5 watt 3xAAA flashlight





Aurora 1.5 watt 2xAA flashlight





coupLED handtorch





Dorcy LS flashlight

Guess that's about it for now, but (as I wrote in the scrolltext of some C=64 demos I wrote in the early-1990s) "it's late and somebody busted the coffeepot".


----------



## nc987 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well i bought my first flashlight this year in June, it was a 6P. Since then ive become a bit obsessed...






got this for caving and jogging at night:





and this 40mw greenie for shits and giggles:





getting a M4-CB, maybe a L5 and a costco HID spotlight soon!


----------



## nemul (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Sean (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 7, 2005)

:thinking: I'll have to sell my U60GT to acquire this nice U85 :sweat: 

Great pictures Sean, and certainly great flashlight too !!!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 7, 2005)

I like this SUREFIRE stand and all flashlights I haven't in my collection :sick2: 

And congratulation for the pictures :rock: 

PS: Sorry I can't smite you on CPF


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 7, 2005)

Frenchyled said:


> And congratulation for the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Frenchy



and thanks to PEU there *is* a place you can smite me.


----------



## bajaiman (Oct 8, 2005)

I think I bought these in 2005... 





The only incan on these are A2, PM6 clone and that green Polaris at the back. The rests are LEDs and a 30mw Laser on a E2E body.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 8, 2005)

I have bought all these in the past couple months, since Ive joined CPF.   





-PSM


----------



## TKC (Oct 8, 2005)

The only lights I have purchased in 2005 are:
1. Inova X5
2. recently pre-ordered Arc Premium

I do not have any pix, sorry!


----------



## Wong (Oct 9, 2005)

Inova 2xAAA
HDS-B60
Groovy-POP2G
SF-C2
SF-M3
MAG2C-DB1000-VWOS

and waiting for the FF3 and CR2-Li-on and ARC-Premiun 


















Best regards
Wong


----------



## colterbay2005 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are my 2005 purchases....I'm still waiting for my ARC rev4 and a Solid Brass McLuxIII-PD to arrive. Should be anyday now! By the way I'm kidding about the brass PD...but boy would I like to talk Don (McGizmo) into making a few!

Here's my pic-finally figured out how to do it. I gave it an autumn theme.







http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8859/2005flashlightsresized5qe.jpg


----------



## moeman (Oct 9, 2005)

My eye's got HUGE when you said a solid brass PD!!!!
how do you like the Gladius in Tan?
could you do a series of shots of just that? 
thanks,
chris


----------



## colterbay2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

moeman,

I knew that line about a "brass pd" would get somebody's heart pumping. About the tan Gladius...I like it but if I was to buy another one I would get it in black. I thought the tan would be a nice change but when I got it I realized just how much I really like black lights. I probably won't get around to taking anymore pics for a while..but you can see great pictures of the tan gladius on the night-ops website.

Dan.


----------



## Sean (Oct 10, 2005)

Surefire L4 round body:


----------



## Emilion (Oct 11, 2005)

One of my EDC..


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 16, 2005)

Surefire A2 Aviator Black





Surefire E2e Black with black KL1 head


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought all these since July 2005, my 1st step was a terralux led drop-in for my only light a miniMag, then I found out about CPF while looking at ARC's and stuff......and it went down hill from there :help: 






I am planning on getting an Acro X990 and the AZ-Project HID by the end of this year.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey XenonM3 ... you have it bad, don't ya?

bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 23, 2005)

Xenon, :wow: you bought all these flashlights since july 2005 ? 
You are even more mad than me! 

What are these nice suitcases ? I would love to have one or two to arrange my flashlights inside it :thumbsup:


----------



## PEU (Oct 23, 2005)

My modest collection:








Pablo


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I haven't bought many 'nice' lights but I've bought a bunch of cheap ones, many of which I've sold or modded.

Lets see... I've bought at least 18 (maybe 21) of the ****'s Qwest MiniMag knockoffs, countless actual Mag-brand MiniMags, a Dorcy Metal Gear, Dorcy 3D 1W Lux, 2 Sam's Elements, 2 Costco 2AAs, 3 River Rock 2xAAAs, River Rock 2C, at least 5 Garrity 2AAA Stainless Steel penlights, 5 Princeton Tec Impacts, Brinkman Maxfire LX, Brinkmakk Maxfire Rechargeable, Harbor Freight 5 SubD Rechargeable, countless MiniMags, Harbor Freight 3MCP Hi/Low Rechargeable Spot, Vector 1MCP Rechargeable Spot. For mods, I didn't get around to completing any of the WA superlights but I built for me, a 2D running 4x123s on a KPR118 which I quite like and of course, a 2C running 3x123s on a KPR112. I also bought a 2D Lux 3 mod running 3C cells and my favorite new light of the year, a 2C Mag running a UX1L off of 2 18650 cells and a Wiz2 937 board.

And one the way, I have a Fenix L1P v2.5, Inova T3 and two of the special run HAIII 8LED XNovas. I'd like to pick up a Fenix L1+ either new or used (hopefully for less than $175, Cy) and I'd like to build a Space Needle II clone at some point.

I've spent a bit of time modding the Quest knockoffs and MiniMag knockoffs, mostly for nurses using mostly single LEDs and a few of the NiteIze drop ins and I've built 2 2D running 3C cell lux lights and 1 3D Lux lights. These sales have pretty much financed all my new lights and if I had to guess, I'd probably say that between trades and sales, I've actually 'spent' less than $100 on lights this year.


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 23, 2005)

> What are these nice suitcases ?



They are the Quantaray small and large Camera case, you can get them at Ritzcamera.com.

Every single light in the picture I posted I have bought since July before joining CPF  

I have lost alot of sleep waiting on my lights to arrive endlessly since July, and I had to make a list so I didn't forget which ones were coming in the mail, my list of incoming lights has 2 items left, but I'm sure if I don't take a brake from CPF, it will grow again! :laughing:


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 23, 2005)

> Hey XenonM3 ... you have it bad, don't ya?



I can say that this has turned into more of an addiction then collection :laughing: 


Thanks CPF! :wave: :laughing:


----------



## Changchung (Oct 23, 2005)

This is my new toy... A mini Luxeon 3 Watts with a battery and charger... Full... And a gift, a keychain... But... nothing is perfect or i am blind allready, i have too a Inova T2 and a Costco 1 Watt... i dont see any diference in this three flashlight. Or is because the diference in this type or Luxeon is a very small??? Anyway i dont care, i love my new flashlight, but i have in mind order some other flashlight with 5 Watts Luxeon or 3 Watts too, but i want be clear in what i get...
 
This is my new flashlight... Enyoy...
 
​
























​I take a couples of bean shoot to compare...
Left to right Inova T2, Costco 1 Watt and the New mini 3 Watts​




​Inova T2
​




​Costco 1 Watt
​




​And the New 3 Watts Mini Flashlight
​




​A take this pics for make a comparison, is not a big diference...
 
So, what you thing???​​​


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2005)

:duh2:
Large(30mm) and small(20mm) Tritium torch with a few  vials.




Size comparison pic with Aleph. (The vial in the Aleph is the same size as the vials in the first pic.  )


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 4, 2005)

My favorite slide...oops and axe.


----------



## rugbymatt (Nov 11, 2005)

Not all of these were bought in 2005, but they were all bought from Nov. 2004 to Nov. 2005.


----------



## SUREFIRE123 (Nov 11, 2005)

SureFire's E2E Executive Elite®


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 18, 2005)

can someone tell me how


----------



## jtice (Nov 18, 2005)

Surefire123, illuminator196972

You have to first host the image on an online host.
There are a few free ones you can use.
Imageshack being the most popular.

Then you put this in the post....






You can get your images URL by right clicking the image on the website host, once its hosted, and gong to properties.

~John


----------



## Lando (Nov 18, 2005)

:kewlpics: nice collections guys...no really I am not envious


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 19, 2005)

Mine is just a little pup compared to the other ones. But it has big dreams in the future.

Today, from the land of the rising sun, this light came to my home through Global Express mail. I haven’t even had a chance to play with it. It came at high noon today. That is when we vampires are the weakest.

In the mail was a KL4 head. The head has a custom can for the 3V ARC mania converter and a eventually to be in production, white beam, LumiLEDs K2 emitter. The conversion is small but the craftsmanship is fantastic. The light is very bright and has a very white beam. I popped on the Vital Gear FB1 body, inserted a 3V CR123A battery and painted the town white. It was a little hard to paint in the daytime. The light is inspiringly small but powerful.

Thanks, ARCy!


It’s night now. Time to play.


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 19, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to post a picture on this site?


----------



## mobile1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok for 2005

First I made myself the* Mag2D-converted to 4C* and a Lux5W (on the left).






And then at the moment I am the proud owner of 24 *GatLights* (in fact I am currently travelling and they should have arrived back home today) Unfortunately those will all get shipped out on Monday


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 19, 2005)

illuminator196972 said:


> Can someone tell me how to post a picture on this site?



Host your pic on the web (free image hosting would be imageshack or photobucket for example) and then insert it like this:






... and that's it!


Another contribution:






bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmmmm...I like Jewels, so I spend some buck on this nice small Stainless Style Stylish flashligh...AUNOC AAAA...For my eyes only  
Thanks to Lighthound.com :twothumbs


----------



## MSI (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice! However, it looks like they have spent as much on creating the packaging as the light.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 19, 2005)

Did you ever see this one ?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 19, 2005)

Pascal ... I think a review about this light in another thread as well as some comparison pics are in order here ... get working! 
bernie

EDIT: make that 2 lights .. the Aunoc and this last one ...


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 19, 2005)

Bernhard...Good idea...But my english skill is not sufficient to write a full review  Maybe I'll write a french review and take some hours to translate it in English


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Frenchy,

Where are those available at?
The stainless steel things.

Hmmm,

What is the last one...that is not familiar to me.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 19, 2005)

The Aunoc is available from LightHound.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 19, 2005)

Jon....Ditto Lurveleven 

And the other one came from....Ooops I forgot


----------



## mut (Nov 19, 2005)

I know where the other one comes from...... well maybe

mut


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 19, 2005)

Frenchy is showing that pretty Lighoon light. I thought only one was made.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm. Now that I think about it.. only 1 light isn't from 2005 (2C R/O). I've had others but sold them and built new ones (and sold a few of those). I'll have to find someone with a camera again and take some pics. I might wait until my "argon laser" mag is done first.. 
Seeing all these pics makes me feel so humble. So many cool expenisve small lights. And some with lots of multiples!!! All my lights I have built myself, so I guess I can be proud of that!


----------



## Matsan (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Frenchy,If Japanense flashaholics watched your collection,they would grind their all teeth :devil: 
Keep Lighoon and Ichishikis away from their eyes


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 19, 2005)

Frenchy, I'll trade that Lighoon for a KIT-Crystal.  :naughty:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone got some info on that strangely machined Lighoon thingie? 
bernie


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 19, 2005)

Google and translated.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanx!
Very unusual machining ... great look, but I find it a bit disturbing upon closer inspection, unusual ...
Great work!!! :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been eyeing that light for a couple of months. It was made the old way, no CNC, in Japan.

And I also know the Frenchman's weakness. KI lights.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 20, 2005)

Kiessling said:


> Another contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the world is this thing? It looks like something out of a sci-fi movie- cool!

:kewlpics:


----------



## Wong (Nov 20, 2005)

Here are few recently add AAA light and Aleph 1 

Solitaire-Mod by "Luxbright" , DD Lux3 SWOK Li-ion. Super flood beam 
Arc-Premium 
Nuwai-0.5watt AAA
Nuwai-0.5watt 2 x AAA
Dorcy AAA-Replaced the Nichia LED bought from "Grumpy" group buy. This mod worth a try because it much brighter 
Aleph 1 - Widz2






































Wish all have a nice weekend

Best regards
Wong


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 20, 2005)

-Aleph 3 New WWOS(WX1S was too green on low) DB917 2xR123 60ohms
-Arc 4+ UWOK mod
-HDS BAsic 60









Beamshot of Aleph3


----------



## mountaineer (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is what I have come up with this past year .


Pic linked due to size. Please downsize to 800 pix max for posting. 




From left to right :
Aleph 1 NG 750 TXOJ 
Aleph 2 NG 500 TWOJ 
Aleph 2 (head) WIZ2 667 on a E2d/Z61 
KL1 3rd Gen on L4/Aleph Trim 
Surefire 6P w/Lux III drop-in
Self built Space Needle
Aleph 3 DB 917 TWOK on a custom 6P Body
KL4 on a Barlog BE2/z57
KL1 Mod TWOJ 700ma on a E2e/z52
KL1 Mod TWOK stock (340ma) on E2e/z57
E-Head Mod TWOJ NG400 on Aleph CR2 flared body /z57

-Kenny


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 20, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> I've been eyeing that light for a couple of months. It was made the old way, no CNC, in Japan.
> 
> And I also know the Frenchman's weakness. KI lights.



Your're right Trublue 
But, sorry I have A K.I.T Crystal too 

I like this perfect hand-made knurling on the lighoon, as Bernie said, it's really a great work :twothumbs


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 20, 2005)

srvctec .. it is a SF L6-P (Porcupine) , the "Pork Killer". There are some threads about it, it is sold by SF Korea in a limited edition.
bernie


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 20, 2005)

Some great photos here, however as an ‘unenlightened’ I would like to see more of your collections. 

Is this the only place I can look at your pics? I would like to see more – not just what you bought this year. Has there ever been a section dedicated to just photographs?


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 21, 2005)

Try a look here : 
CPF Gallery

Hope you'll like it


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Frenchyled, theres enough here to keep me quiet for a while.
Did I miss a link on the homepage to CPF Gallery? :huh2:


Enjoyed your collection!


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 14, 2005)

Is Christmas on 12/14/2005 ? 

I received today the best of the best of my collection 

My picture don't do justice to it, but I will try another time when the sun will shine 

For you, Lighoon2 fanatics ...Here the Lighoon3 flashlight, thanks for the men who knows what they do for me


----------



## jtice (Dec 14, 2005)

ohhhhhhh nice 

That lightning bolt looking thing certainly is different.

~John


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Pascal ... you officially suck! :nana: :wave:
Can tell us more? Does it make light, too? 
bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it make light ?  Yes for sure, Bernhard :laughing: 

This is a lighoon3 made by Hiroyasu (SAITO-san).

Brass display mount,
Lux III (TWOK bin)
Converter, SC600 600mah
1xCR123A
MCr20 orange pell reflector
Diameter 20 mm 
Lengh 68 mm 
weight 55 g
Body and head made of Nickel aluminum A7075 

Serialized, not laser engraved but sculpted 

A real object of art. It make light, but it's much a collector item than a usable one, because it is too lovely to scratch it


----------



## mountaineer (Dec 20, 2005)

I screwed up the pic downsizing in my earlier post



, now have some new , better and correct sized pic´s .




















Kenny


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 20, 2005)

It's big lights here these months ...  

bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice and big indeed 
You know I prefer small and at max 2x123A size flashlights, but these are very nice !!!


2005 is ended.. I need to post the two Flashlights I received just before december 31th.. and that's all for this thread.. maybe someone needs to open a 2006 thread...


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 13, 2006)

That red button is a real eye-catcher! 

Pascal, I think you are right somewhat. Maybe we should start a new one with 2006 in the title ... or we would look seriously outdated 
Wanna go ahead?

bk


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 13, 2006)

Hehe Bernie !!!

My daughter told me "..this flashlight with the red button looks like a toys"  But I replied "It's not a toy my dear, it's a flashlight" 

And, if I open a new thread it won't be now... because I haven't received any flashlight in 2006 :nana: .....for now :wave:


----------



## colubrid (Jan 18, 2006)

Frenchy

I hope you don't mind I copied this off your website. I wanted to know what the small light is with the blue beam?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice Picture indeed  I've sold this unique ARCLS by JETS22, because I needed money.... I got this one on a very funny auction over CPF 

This light was made by JETS22, it's a "N'cell arc AAA mod", arc AAA head with cyan LED and body for one N'cell made by JEts22....

Cheers,
Pascal


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 15, 2006)

End of 2005-Start of 2006







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------

